# Summer Time BRP race at HobbyStop Raceway



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello everyone.....HobbyStop Raceway will be having a BRP race and any other 1/18th car you bring for Oval and On Road, Saturday 7/25/09. Doors open at 9:00am. Oval racing starts at 12:00 till ??? On Road practice for aprox. 2-3 hours....then On Road racing starts. Pat will have the grill going for Brats and hot dogs with all the fixins and pop. Bring your favorite dish to pass if you want. Entry fee is $15 for 1st class and all others is $10. There's even a candle in the bathroom!! Please call Pat at the store for any more info @ 419-471-1108. :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

HMMM - this sounds like FUN!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

More racing!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good and it's right between a long break from the BRP series !!!!!

I'm in for oval and road :thumbsup:

Pat >> Can We run the same track as the big race was on for road course?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I have added this race to the BRP calendar. I think I will run a "Pro-Stock" set-up with a 5400kv motor and a wedge body on oval!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I have added this race to the BRP calendar. I think I will run a "Pro-Stock" set-up with a 5400kv motor and a wedge body on oval!


That sounds like a great idea, but I may try a 6800kv motor/wedge body.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I may try a 8000Kv! :tongue:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> I may try a 8000Kv! :tongue:


There's always the C4-9200kv from Dynamite you can try!!!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

And a 3 cell lipo


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

where is this track do they hav a website? thanks


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> where is this track do they hav a website? thanks


one18thscalerac......The track is located in the Toledo area.

Hobby Stop West Raceway - Woodville mall
3725 Williston Rd.
Northwood OH. 43619
419-471-1108
[email protected]

Ask for Pat! :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

roll call for open slider anybody?


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

we may be up there with a mini slider and a couple mini late models. We may bring our 1/10 Sliders to practice too. I know 5 people who already have purchased them wanting to run them. Is there anyone else interested on running them this winter? We'd like to get together and hammer out some rules, I think what we're lookin at now is keeping everything stock, allow for any shock adjustments, must run the losi rubber tires, either compound. And I think we are leaning towards lipo batteries, but would like to get other peoples opinion who are planning to run them. If their anything like the mini sliders were this past winter, this should be a great class.

George Flores


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm in for BRP stock and Mod oval and maybe road course :thumbsup:
I think I will try to borrow a slider or late model !!!!


----------



## Bones_99 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a late model you can run bud.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

2 open mini sliders comin from michigan as for the 1/10th sliders this winter i will be trying to makeit down this winter as much as i can every body up here runs the 1/10ths with stock kit tires and lipos with 17.5 or the stock kit motors together separate if there are enuff


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

one18thscalerac, do they have any kind of limit on the mah or C ratings on
the battery you use up there?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

not realy havnt real had anybody get real wild with that yet most use 20 to 35c i prefer 25c it feels good with a 17.5 or the stock


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Any issues up there with the ESC's burning up?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

ive heard of a couple but i hav not personaly seen any go up


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

ArcherX said:


> we may be up there with a mini slider and a couple mini late models. We may bring our 1/10 Sliders to practice too. I know 5 people who already have purchased them wanting to run them. Is there anyone else interested on running them this winter? We'd like to get together and hammer out some rules, I think what we're lookin at now is keeping everything stock, allow for any shock adjustments, must run the losi rubber tires, either compound. And I think we are leaning towards lipo batteries, but would like to get other peoples opinion who are planning to run them. If their anything like the mini sliders were this past winter, this should be a great class.
> 
> George Flores


I'm sure Pat would be glad to have you guys bring your 1/10th Sliders for the 25th....that would be great. Three cars make a class. The more the merrier. I think it would be great to see a group of 1/10th Sliders flying around the track. We have a couple of racers that brought there 1/10th Sliders last season and I'm sure they would really like to have more to run with this upcoming indoor season. We also can talk to Pat about planning some rules with everyone for that class for everyone to enjoy. :thumbsup:


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

*summer race*

dave are you running your 18r on the 25th:thumbsup: dave


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

any recoils r vendetta tc's showin for the 25th


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

mudguppydave said:


> dave are you running your 18r on the 25th:thumbsup: dave


Hi Dave,

Well of course I am........would like to run my 9200kv brushless too but I will settle for the 4200kv if everyone else does. Give me a call and maybe we can get everyone to race the same kv motor. Give me a call on my cell to get the ball rolling. :thumbsup:
Dave Berry


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> any recoils r vendetta tc's showin for the 25th


If there is 3 cars in a class we will run it. No problem. We just need to have three cars to make a class. 
Dave Berry


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like We will have 6 BRPer's from this part of Ohio :thumbsup:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Looks like We will have 6 BRPer's from this part of Ohio :thumbsup:


Bud....that's great. Looking forward for another fun day of racing with "the gang". Note: we will be setting up the oval track thursday or friday and run on it so it won't be so "green". :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds good going to work on My car right now :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cars are done !!!!! 1 hr to do it all :thumbsup: 

all4fun >> Are We still to bring some goodies for the cookout?


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> Cars are done !!!!! 1 hr to do it all :thumbsup:


I can send 7 or 8 more if you need something to do!!!!:wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

martian 710 said:


> I can send 7 or 8 more if you need something to do!!!!:wave:


No trouble if You come out and race them


----------



## K-5 CAPER (Sep 30, 2006)

Martian, are you going to Lernerville tomorrow night??


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

BudBartos said:


> No trouble if You come out and race them


Logan and I should be out for for the next race at Freddie's!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

K-5 CAPER said:


> Martian, are you going to Lernerville tomorrow night??


Yep!!! Those double A-mains should be wild!!!:woohoo::woohoo::thumbsup:Hopefully mother nature will cooperate!!!:drunk:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Cars are done !!!!! 1 hr to do it all :thumbsup:
> 
> all4fun >> Are We still to bring some goodies for the cookout?


Bud....that would be great, just like we do at Freddies. :thumbsup: Pat say's he will have all the meat products and buns to cook on his grill and all of the pop too.  We will also have the ping pong table ready to go!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK We should be there around 10:30 or so :thumbsup:

I will also have the parts rack there !!!!


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Pat from HSWest here. We'll we've been slow at the shop this summer but wouldn't you know that before the scheduled race we have been so busy that I've not been able to get back to my computer to post. 

We're looking forward to everyone coming on Saturday. We'll have the grill going with Sausage and Dogs and have Pop for the racers. If you can bring a dish to pass that would be great. We'll have the plates, napkins, etc... I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again. 

We'll be there at 9am and start racing @ noon. Oval first then roadcourse!

The one problem is that we're going to be running our 18th scale house transponders for this race. The 1/8 scale club has an event on Sunday. So we won't have the AMB system and we will be assigning transponders numbered 1 through 10 for the racers and you'll pick up a transponder to plug into your car for the heats. They are infrared and can plug into the receiver just like a personal. We'll provide some velcro to hold them in place. If you can't plug into your receiver then we'll have a small battery to plug the transponder into to get it to work. They work very well but it may take a little more time to get everyone used to a different transponder system.

Well I've got to run to help another customer. See everyone Saturday.


Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool Pat !!! have a big race every weekend and maybe it will stay busy


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

bad news mini sliders from mich cant make it down hope you have a good turn out for the 25th looking forward to making it down again


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

one18thscalerac said:


> bad news mini sliders from mich cant make it down hope you have a good turn out for the 25th looking forward to making it down again


Sorry to hear you guys can't make it down .....maybe next time. Where are you guys located in mich? 
Just so you know, we race the Sliders/late models/BRP's/Open truck and buggy and even 12th scale with late model bodies on the Oval on saturdays during the fall and winter at HobbyStopRaceway.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Well it looks like We lost 3 from this end of town See You all Sat :thumbsup:


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

were from coldwater mich i came down to the great lakes race and won open slider your track is going to be our main race place this fall and winter we will be running brps sliders 1/18th and 1/10th and somthing diff that kinda goes back im calling it "street stock"


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BudBartos said:


> Well it looks like We lost 3 from this end of town See You all Sat :thumbsup:


Down 4 now !!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I can not make it - sorry bad timming


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Ok,who came and how was the racing? Sorry i couldn't make it, but family stuff comes first.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bud and I went today, I was fast but in the last heat Bud and I touched. I got bad side of it. I was all most a lap down and came back to be a few feet behind. Bud TQ'd and I was second. Bud also ran stock and won by several laps. The brushless main, Bud got in the lead and a few laps later I got passed and checked out. They had around 20 entries and 8 BRPs. Some good food.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

We all had a good time.....and good food. Bud and Tang were the guys to beat in brushless. Steve also was right with them too most of the time......I was so - so behind Steve but had a lot of fun. How can you not have fun when racing the BRP cars? Traction really came up for the mains. Thanks to Pat for the grilled food and those who brought a dish. We missed everyone who were planning on coming out. See everyone at Freddies on Aug. 7th. :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes it was a good time :thumbsup: 
Thanks Pat !!!!

Tang tell them were Your car went before the racing started :wave:


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

BudBartos said:


> Yes it was a good time :thumbsup:
> Thanks Pat !!!!
> 
> Tang tell them were Your car went before the racing started :wave:


The BRP garage???


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

droped in the toilet?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The lost and found?


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

yes the car did go by the BRP garage for a check up.....I only think it was a tweak check


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

TangTester said:


> yes the car did go by the BRP garage for a check up.....I only think it was a tweak check


 it's all important:thumbsup:


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey we all had a great time. If you missed it sorry and I hope you can make it out for the next race. It will be a Saturday in August. I'll let everyone know soon.

Thanks to Bud and Tang for coming.  Dave, Rich, Steve, Tom, Dave W, Chuck and the 1/10 scale Slider guys, George, Sara, Thanks to Laura, Bobby, Oren and Louie for cooking the Brauts and dogs and keeping us well fed. Thanks to Kathy for minding the store and keeping us in parts. 

The Oval went well and we got three rounds and mains done in about 4 hours. We changed up and ran the road course but some racers had to go and do some family things so our roadcourse was done by around 7:15 or so. I had a good time and thanks to everyone for coming out and supporting us. 

See you at the next race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pat


----------



## mudguppydave (Nov 15, 2008)

thanks pat i had a great time, good to see everyone again, good food, even brought in a marshall from florida, but maybe some people need a transponder refresher lol but it was "all4fun" dave


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

It was finally nice to get to run my 1/10 slider, that thing is fun to drive! Can't wait for the next race. Is there oval practice during the week at all?


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

ArcherX,

We closed practice because no one was coming out after 6 weeks. It's usually on Wed nights. If we can get 6 to 8 guys to commit to coming out I'll consider turning on the lights. Give a call to the shop if you can get some people together and we'll schedule some practice. 419-471-1108

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Pat!

George.


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

Any word on a race this month?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

yes let us knw hopfully not on the 22nd


----------



## ArcherX (Jan 27, 2009)

I have created a small website to help with setting up the rules for this class so we can get them to Pat before the season starts. Anyone interested in running this class should check out the site at http://rcoutlaws.kicks-ass.net/

Thanks,
George Flores


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

nice site i went thru the polls left a comment email you guys later


----------

